# Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)



## Kurbelwelle (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte im Juli einen zweiwöchigen Angelurlaub in Dänemark am Limfjord verbringen. Kennt sich hier Jemand mit dem Revier aus und kann mit ein paar Tipps geben? Vielleicht auch was Unterkünfte, in denen Hunde erlaubt sind, betrifft?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Kurbelwelle


----------



## cafabu (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Moinsen,
kann Dir da keine spezielle Auskünfte geben. das letzte Mal Limfjord ist wohl 20 Jahre her.
Aber gib oben in die Suche mal Limfjord ein, da findest Du etliche Tröts über dieses Theme, warscheinlich wirst Du da fündig.
Carsten


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

#q oh , Mann ! Kann denn einer , wenn er "keine Ahnung" hat , nicht wenigstens die Finger stillhalten ? Wir haben gerade aktuell einen Tread über solche "sinnvollen" Antworten . 

Im Übrigen trage auch ich mich mit dem Gedanken 2014 einen Angelurlaub mit meiner Frau an diesem Gewässer zu machen . Darum möchte ich mich der Frage des Treaderöffners anschließen . Ich sehe für mich den Vorteil , daß ich die Gegend relativ schnell mit dem Auto erreiche und zum 2. eventuell mein Boot mitnehmen kann . Daraus ergibt sich dann gleich die nächste Frage : existieren in Dänemark Auflagen , wie in Norge ,  die Auflagen zur nachgewiesenen Desinfektion von Boot , Motor und Angelgerät . Die Hinweise sollten aber bitte möglichst aktuell sein . 
Vielen Dank ; Uwe #6


----------



## thebigangler (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Hallo Leute

 ich fahre seit 6 Jahre nach Dänemark immer mit mein eigenes Boot es gibt keine bestimmung ausser die Papiere für dein boot .ich fahre auch diesmal nach limfjord bei Hals.

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Danke Thebigangler #6
Wenn man die Tiefen von dem Gewässer sieht , kommt einem das doch sehr wie ein Binnensee vor bzw. ähnlich den Bodden . Aufgrund der einfließenden Bäche und den schmalen Öffnungen zur offenen See in Ost und West kann es eigentlich nur Brackwasser sein , mit den darin typischen Fischarten . Das es mit dem eigenen Boot ohne weiteres geht ist toll . Muss ich mir nur noch ein geeignetes Quartier suchen - ist eben alles noch in Überlegung . 
Uwe


----------



## thebigangler (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Hallo Kegelfisch

da hast du recht mit der Tiefe aber ich werde im Fjord angeln und im Kattegat da gibt es schöne Kanten.


Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Hallo Thebigangler #h
Hab mir gerade mal "Deine" Ecke angesehen . In der ausgebaggerten Fahrrinne darfst Du sicher auch in Dänemark nicht angeln und um auf ca. 10 m Tiefe zu kommen (ist im Sommer sicher vorteilhafter) im Kattegatt ist's auch ein Stück Fahrt auf offenem Seegewässer . Ist definitiv nix für meinen 4 m Angelkahn und mich #d . Ich dachte eher an die Gegend mittlerer Limfjord um Insel Fur . Dort gibts ein paar tiefere Stellen , auf Fur Sandsteilküste mit richtig schönem Mischgrund . Da muß es doch außer Süßwasserfischen , wie Hecht und Barsch auch Meerforellen u.Ä. geben . Ist vielleicht auch nicht so überlaufen , da eher ländliche Gegend . Wir wollen auch nicht nur angeln , sondern es wird ein Urlaub mit Boot und Fahrrad - eben aktive und passive Erholung .
:m Uwe


----------



## thebigangler (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Hallo Kegelfisch 

ja du hast recht aber werde die kanten im Fjord abfischen und meine 90 Pferde werde das Kattegat schnell näher bringen auf meiner karte ist zu sehen das viele untiefen und in 9 Km sind 11 m erreicht.wir können uns mal Treffen ist ja nicht weit von mir.

Gruß Thebigagler


----------



## Kegelfisch (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

"wir können uns mal Treffen ist ja nicht weit von mir." |kopfkrat naja , Entfernung ist relativ , einmal quer durch die Stadt |supergri . 12526 ist Bohnsdorf - liegt zwischen S-Bhf. Grünau und der BBB (Berlin-Brandenburgischen-Blamage) . 
Wir werden sehen . Ist auch noch ein gutes Jahr Zeit . Dieses Jahr führ ich mein Böötchen für 2 Wochen auf der Peene Gassi . 
Bis denn "Petri Heil" ; Uwe


----------



## wolle333 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Ich möchte Euch ja nicht enttäuschen,aber vergesst nicht Fische mitzunehmen.Ich war vom 13.5.2012 sechs Wochen in
Agger,im Limfjord habe ich ausser ein paar kleine Flundern nichts
gefangen.Also bin ich eines Tages raus auf offene Meer,nach fünf Stunden und 12 Liter Benzin weniger bin ich mit zwei kleinen
Dorschen wieder am Campingplatz angekommen.Das schreibt einer der 12 Jahre jeden Sommer da war und alle Reviere kennt!!!


----------



## Honeyball (26. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Ja, da muss ich dem Vorposter leider zustimmen. Der Limfjord ist kein ideales Angelgewässer, besonders nicht im Sommer.
Was gehen könnte sind:
- Aale und Flundern auf Wurm, wenn man eine einigermaßen krabbenfreie Ecke erwischt.
- kleine Barsche und evtl. Hecht vor Schilfgürteln
- Weißfisch in den "süßen" Gegenden (außerhalb Fahrrinne und Strömungsbereiche)

Da lohnt sich eher ein Abstecher zu den Seen in der Ecke Thy oder zu der einen oder anderen Au mit teilweise recht gutem Fischbestand.
Meerforellen um diese Zeit wäre aber schon fast ein Lottogewinn.

Dafür, damit Du es positiv sehen kannst, zum Radfahren einfach eine ideale Gegend.:m


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

meine erste Limfjorderfahrung:in Richtung tyberon von agger aus.kilometer
weit mein schlauchboot durch wadentiefes wasser gezogen und es dann
aufgegeben ,zum glück hatte ich meinen kompas mit, sonst wäre ich vielleicht nicht so einfach zurückgekommen ,da es verdammt neblig geworden ist.
zweiter versuch:weiter im innland nahe der brücke wo immer die heringszocker stehen,aus ca 5metern tiefe eine krabbe nach der anderen
rausgezogen ,sonst nix,ist scheinbar nicht mein revier.


----------



## thebigangler (29. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

so Leute noch 1 tag  den geht's los ich werde euch den mal einige Bericht schreiben


----------



## Lockenfrosch (30. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Wir waren vor ein paar Jahren auch mit dem eigenen Boot am Limfjord, in Helligsö. Nach ein paar fruchtlosen Versuchen im Fjord haben wir unser Boot immer in Agger zu Wasser gelassen und haben hier vor der Küste ganz ordentlich Makrelen und Platte gefangen. Auch von der Mole in Agger gings gut auf Makrele.


----------



## Airferdo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Also ich bin am 05.10 in der nähe des Fjordes (Ausgang Ostsee) und habe nen Boot ! Aber wenn ich das hier lese :-( spare ich mir das wassern dort ! Hat hier übwerhaupt schon mal jemand einen Fisch im Fjord (eine Schande für so einen Namen) gefangen außer ne Aalmutter in den 80ern an der Aggersundbrücke ???


----------



## woern1 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr fürn Urlaub auch überlegt, an den Limfjord zu fahren. Hatte da mal vor 3 Jahren meinen Cousin mit Familie besucht, da machte das Gewässer an sich eigentlich einen guten Eindruck. An dem Strand waren an dem Samstag sogar paar dänische Meerforellenangler (allerdings ohne Fang).
Ich bin dann davon jedoch auch wieder ab, da bei der Rückfahrt am Limfjord lang die Wasserfläche schon sehr mit Netzen zugestellt war. 
Hatte echt stundenlang nach Angelinfos (in diversen deutschen und dän. Foren) gegoogelt und zu 99% nur schlechte Erfahrungen/Bewertungen gefunden. 
Viele Fische, die mit der Angel (ob vom Boot oder vom Ufer aus) fangbar sind, gibts da anscheinend nicht. Das einzige, was gehen könnte, wäre die Angelei auf Meerforelle, da waren sogar mal paar Stellen in einer Angelzeitschrift beschrieben.
Oder halt besonders der Bereich, wo der Limfjord in Nordsee mündet, da solls noch einigermaßen gut gehen.
Ich denke mal, da gibts in DK bessere Angelziele, als den Limfjord.

TL

werner


----------



## Airferdo (5. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Jau und damit hat sich das Thema endgültig erledigt ! Wenn das Wetter paßt werde ich mal an den Sandbänken vor Hals mein Glück versuchen !


----------



## thebigangler (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

hey möchte deine Träume heute kaputt machen lass es, es ist alles tot hier bin gerade in Egense mit eigenes Boot war am Montag draussen 12 km im Kattegatt bei Tiefen um 12 Meter nur Petersmännchen habe am Mittwoch auf Platten probiert keine platten nichts alle top stellen angefahren nichts nur Krabben die dir die Wattwürmern klauen .


Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Surfcast (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

#c... tut mir echt leid für Dich - aber die Wattwürmer, gleich rechts neben der Fähre von Egense ausgebuddelt, sind an der Westküste von Jütland der Renner. Hatte ich aber schon mal in einem anderen thread geschrieben - vielleicht findet sich ja doch einmal ein admin, der diese zusammenführt?

Also nächstes Jahr - westcoast ....

Petri
Surfcast


----------



## Airferdo (7. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Ist das jämmerlich :-( ! Ich fahre ja jedes Jahr auch rüber an die Nordsee zum fischen. Wir machen jetzt das 5 Jahr im Herbst Urlaub in Saeby ist auch alles schön und Fische habe ich immer gefangen ! 
Einmal hatte ich mein Boot schon mit aber auch ich habe da nichts an die Rute bekommen, es ist so bekloppt ich kann es nicht glauben das das Meer da so Tod sein soll es gibt viele Krabben und Jungfische in den kleinen Zuläufen zum Meer wimmelt es von Minischollen und kleinen Markrelen oder Heringe (kann ich nicht genau sagen sind so 1 cm groß)! Ich wollte eigentlich vomn Seaby zum Hafen Frederikshaven die Strecke auf Mefo beangeln aber ob es sich dafür alleine lohnt das Boot da hochzuschleppen ? ich weiss nicht ob ich das mache !


----------



## thebigangler (11. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Hey so kleiner Nachtrag vom Dienstag in 3 Stunden 14 Makrelen gute länge von 36 cm bis 42 cm |supergri naja könnte besser sein aber morgen ist auch noch ein tag .

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Airferdo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Na also, ist doch Fisch da  ob das in drei Wochen auch noch so ist !?! Ich würde mich troztdem über einen kleinen Bericht von dir freuen ;-)


----------



## thebigangler (15. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

so mein Bericht von Zwei wochen Egense hatten die letzten Tage noch recht gut gefangen Montag 30 Petersmännchen ,Dienstag 14 Makrelen
Donnertag 25 Makrelen und 2 Honi,Freitag 13 makrelen und 5 Honi .die Einheimischen hatten weniger Makrelen die Tage und auch keine Platten.so die Petersmannchen haben wir in 12 km um die 12 m gefangen .die Makrelen habe wir an den Leuchttürme Pfeffer und Salz gefangen in der Fahrrinne aber nur bei Ebbe .die Restlichentage hatte es Geregnet oder 
Auflandigen wind um 6 da war die Brandung zum angel nicht so Toll.war auch ein Tag aufen Marjanger Fjord auf Platten aber null nur 2 Horni.Alles im ganzen ok Tolle landschaft aber zum angeln nichts.
Aber für sowenig fisch und die lange strecken mit Boot werde ich nicht nochmal machen .werde lieber nächstes jahr wieder nach Langeland oder
Hadersleve fahren.



Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Airferdo (18. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Hey Thebigangler,
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, von  der Gegend hört und liest man ja nicht gerade viel,na da scheint ja doch noch etwas Fisch im Kattegat zu sein ! 
Ich hoffe das anfang Oktober der Fisch noch nicht ganz abgezogen ist. Werde mich auf jeden Fall auch melden und berichten.Im November bin ich dann noch mal im Im kleinen Belt unterwegs dann aber ohne Famillie ;-)

Lg Heiko


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Limfjord (Dänemark)*

Am Limfjord selber habe ich noch nie gut gefangen.Die Molen bei Thyboron (Limfjordausgang westlich) waren fast immer eine gute Stelle.Als Vermieter kann ich www.nordseeurlaub.dk empfehlen.


----------

